# الكتلة المصرية رمز العين



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2011)

دول مرشحين الكتلة المصرية الى بتضم تلت احزاب 
التجمع والمصرى الديمقراطى والمصريين الاحرار

ودى الاسماء 

فى الانتخابات هتاخد ورقتين
الورقة الاولى للقوائم تختار الكتلة المصرية رمز العين او تختار الى انت عايزه .. تعلم على اسم القايمة بس متعلمش على الاسماء الى تحتها عشان ميبقاش صوتك باطل
الورقة التانية فيها الفردى هتختار اتنين من الى تحت دول
وبعد ما تختار تتأكد انك حطيت كل ورقة فى الصندوق المخصص يها



*القائمه الاولى ( شرق الاسكندرية:منتزة و رمل و سيدى جابر) رقم **10** رمز العين*​ 
*ابراهيم عبد الوهاب (المحامى)- و ليد القطان** -** نزيه هيكل- *

*سلوى عطية - احمد قطايا - اسامه رجب*​





*القائمة الثانيه ( غرب الاسكندرية : باب شرق ومحرم بك و العطارين و اللبان و الجمرك و المنشيه و كرموز و الدخيلة و العامرية و برج العرب ) رقم **13** رمز** العين*​ 
*على محمد احمد عمر- عبد العال خلاف- سامح حميدو- محمد الكتامى* 

*صابر خليفه **- **انجى على- اشرف فكرى- عبد الرحيم محمد كامل*
*حازم هلال *​



*الفردى:*
*الدائرة الاولى منتزه :*
*صفوان محمد فرغلى (فئات)- رقم 97 رمز الحورس*
*عبد الفتاح محمد عبد الفتاح (عمال) رقم 72 رمز شبكة كرة السله*
*الدائرةالثانية:*
*الرمل و سيدى جابر : طارق محروس (فئات ) رقم 19 رمز الخاتم*
*سامى ماضى (عمال) رقم 8 رمز التمساح*
*الدائره الثالثة باب شرق و محرم بك و كرموز و العطارين و الجمرك و المنشيه :*
*هشام رجب(فئات ) رقم 10 رمز البايب*
*- محمد اللاوندى (عمال) رقم 53 رمز ونش*
*الدائرة الرابعة اللبان و مينا البصل و الدخيلة و العامرية و برج العرب:*
*رامى عبده بسالى رقم 88 رمز القلاده (فئات)**فايز الحبونى رقم 90 رمز الجيتار (فئات)*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2011)

يا جماعة فى معلومة مهمة جداا لبتوع الدايرة التانية (الرمل وسيدى جابر ) 
تم استبدال المرشح سلامة فيصل فى الفردى بالمرشح سامى ماضى رمز التمساح ( عمال )

وسيتم التعديل فى المشاركة الاصلية


----------



## zama (26 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا أكيد هروح أنتخب و لو معجبتنيش الأسماء المرشحة طبقاً لسمعتهم و برامجهم هخلي صوتي باطل 

عشان ميزورهوش ، بقدر الإمكان هحاول في الحكومة دي ..

*صوتك أمانة* يا إما توجه صح أو تبطله صح لئلا يساء إستخدامه كالعادة ..

بالنسبة للقوائم أنا أرشح حزبي " المصريين الأحرار " أو " قائمة الكتلة المصرية عين حورس " ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا مش تابع اعمي عشان اختار طبقا للتوجيه الاعلامي انا اختار من يقنعني برنامجه و موقفه الانتخابي و طيفه السياسي يمين و لا يسار *

*انا ضد التوجيه الاعمي و مع الوعي*

*و ضد توجيه المسجد و الكنيسه و المنتدي لصوتي الي بيعبر عني و عن اتجاهي*

*سؤال و يرجي الافاده ارجوكم هل لازم اختار في الفردي واحد عمال و فلاحين وواحد فئات ولا مش لازم لاني سمعت اختلاف اراء غريب حتي في التليفزيون حد يفيدني*


*سلام*​


----------



## tonyturboman (27 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *سؤال و يرجي الافاده ارجوكم هل لازم اختار في الفردي واحد عمال و فلاحين وواحد فئات ولا مش لازم لاني سمعت اختلاف اراء غريب حتي في التليفزيون حد يفيدني*​


يا ريت حد يرد على السؤال ده


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*وانا بقولوكوا خدوا بالكوا 
الموضوع مش عند واقول همشى ورا دماغى ومسمعش كلام كنيستى
لو انت عارف المرشحين اللى ف دايرتك كويس وعارف تختار مين وليه وواثق ف اختيارك انه صح وللصالح خلاص اختار براحتك
لكن لو لا زى حال معظمنا يبقى اتبع اختيار الكنيسه لانه مش اختيار نابع من فراغ دى اختيارات مدروسه بعنايه من ناس متخصصين ع الاقل علشان نضمن تكتل اصوات لناس  تستحق*


----------



## جيلان (27 نوفمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> أنا أكيد هروح أنتخب و لو معجبتنيش الأسماء المرشحة طبقاً لسمعتهم و برامجهم هخلي صوتي باطل
> 
> عشان ميزورهوش ، بقدر الإمكان هحاول في الحكومة دي ..
> 
> ...


 

اقرى كل البرامج واختار صح بدل ما تبطله

قايمة الكتلة المصرية هى هى حزب المصريين الاحرار

بمعنى ان قايمة الكتلة المصرية بتضم تلت احزاب التجمع والمصرى الديمقراطى والمصريين الاحرار
رمز العين


----------



## جيلان (27 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا مش تابع اعمي عشان اختار طبقا للتوجيه الاعلامي انا اختار من يقنعني برنامجه و موقفه الانتخابي و طيفه السياسي يمين و لا يسار *​
> 
> *انا ضد التوجيه الاعمي و مع الوعي*​
> *و ضد توجيه المسجد و الكنيسه و المنتدي لصوتي الي بيعبر عني و عن اتجاهي*​
> ...


 

مش معنى انى منزلة اسماء الكتلة يبقى بقولك اختاريهم لا طبعا براحتك
نقطة الكنيسة مفيدة فى التكتل وللناس الى مش فاهمة لكن للى زيك وزينا لا لانهم هيختارو الى مقتنعين بيه اكيد

تقدرى تختارى اتنين فئات او اتنين عمال عادى جدا براحتك او واحد وواحد
يعنى من حقك تختارى اى اتنين عايزاهم وصوتك مش هيبقى باطل


----------



## جيلان (27 نوفمبر 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> يا ريت حد يرد على السؤال ده


 
اتنين فئات او اتنين عمال او واحد واحد عادى


----------



## جيلان (27 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وانا بقولوكوا خدوا بالكوا *
> *الموضوع مش عند واقول همشى ورا دماغى ومسمعش كلام كنيستى*
> *لو انت عارف المرشحين اللى ف دايرتك كويس وعارف تختار مين وليه وواثق ف اختيارك انه صح وللصالح خلاص اختار براحتك*
> *لكن لو لا زى حال معظمنا يبقى اتبع اختيار الكنيسه لانه مش اختيار نابع من فراغ دى اختيارات مدروسه بعنايه من ناس متخصصين ع الاقل علشان نضمن تكتل اصوات لناس تستحق*


 
بالظبط كدة النقطة الاهم فى التكتل
ونقفل بقى على كدة على العام


----------



## bob (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*بصي يا جيلان القايمة دي منتشرة جدا و اعتقد انها الاصح*


----------



## marcelino (27 نوفمبر 2011)

طريقه التصويت فيديو
​


----------



## جيلان (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بووب 
طارق طلعت مصطفى نازل مستقل اصلا !!!!!!
مين الى عامل الورقة دى
دايرة اسكندرية التانية فيها اسمين طارق محروس وسامى ماضى دول الى تبع الكتلة

ببساطة الورقة الى انت حاطتها دى مش فيها الاسماء كما هى لكن فيها توجيه معين من جهة معينة 
يعنى التوجيه ده بيقول للناس فى دايرة اسكندرية الاولى انتخبو فى القايمة الكتلة وفى الفردى مرشحين الكتلة
وفى الدايرة التانية انتخبو كذا وفى التالتة كذا
لكن دى مش اسماء الكتلة
هوه بقى التوجيه هو انه حد يختار ويضحك علينا
لكن ان حد يقول بصراحة ده ايه وده ايه ده الصح

يعنى هو بس واحد حاطت وجهة نظره فى ورقة وموزعها لكن لاهى صح ولا هى غلط


----------



## marcelino (27 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------

